# Miesha Tate takes to Twitter to ask for sponsorships



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> The life of a professional fighter isn’t easy. Sure, the Anderson Silvas of the world make the long dough and have major sponsorships like Burger King coming out of their asses. But most fighters struggle just like the rest of us, and double down on that for women fighters.
> 
> Former Strikeforce bantamweight champion, Miesha Tate knows a thing or two about struggle. In 2011 she fought only once. This year, she’ll fight twice. In March, when she lost to Ronda Rousey, she earned only $19,000…as the champion. Of course that figure is strictly for her contracted salary. There may very well be other monetary incentives tucked into her deal, but considering its Strikeforce we’re talking about here, those incentives are probably nothing better than a 2 for 1 at the local Waffle House.
> 
> ...


*Fightlinker*


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tate is cool. Caraway not so much. Drop the douche, and sponsors will come.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How are brands like Affliction, Tapout, Clinchgear, and Punishment not giving this girl money to wear their name?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> How are brands like Affliction, Tapout, Clinchgear, and Punishment not giving this girl money to wear their name?


Because to most people she's that chick that got her arm snapped by that pretty blonde girl. 

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sad state of affairs for womens mma when the former champion can't get sponsorhip for her comeback fight. Its a clear sign though that Womens MMA hasn't came nearly as far as the promos for Rhonda Rousey fights would have you believe.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

At this rate it'll probably take another five years before you see female fighters crack over six figure fight purses w/o factoring sponsors and not just the champ. 

Here's an old record I dug up.

"Rowdy" Ronda Rousey made $32,000 ($15K show + $17K win bonus) for 4:27 submission win. 

Miesha "Takedown" Tate made $19,000 for 4:27 submission win.

Sarah Kaufman made $25,000 ($15K show + $10K win bonus) for 15:00 majority decision win.

Alexis Davis made $4,000 for 15:00 majority decision loss.

http://www.mmamadman.com/2012/03/strikeforce-tate-vs-rousey-salaries.html


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There is always the chance that Zuffa could offer Rhonda 50 and 50 to move up and fight Cyborg. I think its realistic at his stage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

She looked a cutie eating that cupcake. I'll throw her a couple of bucks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you think she should go into food porn?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What..


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I think Baskin Robbins should sponsor her...


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

She is a female fighter fighting on the undercard of a strikeforce event that nobody gave a shit about. Why would anybody give her any money?

I like the food porn idea.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well she really should have been on the undercard of a Strikeforce fight. She is a much more skilled fighter and deserves better. Women fighters get far less endorsements then they should.


----------

